
Japanese craftsmen makes an old, beaten-up book look as good as new (2015) - sohkamyung
https://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/04/15/japanese-craftsmen-strike-again-make-old-beat-up-book-look-as-good-as-new/
======
olliej
There are times I would prefer the reverse :)

But I guess that just means going to prop departments in film studios?

------
tzakrajs
Repairing the unrepairable in the pre-MacBook world.

